# Losing my first bunnie



## Benniethewabbit (Nov 28, 2010)

My first rabbit was 1 year old when she died,My male rabbit
Mated with her the month before she died.
The Cause of death: Fetus poisoning.








R.I.P: SAMANTHA YOU'LL ALWAYS B IN MY HEART


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 28, 2010)

we're so sorry you lost Samantha. Whether they've been with you a long or short time it's never easy and no amount of time is enough. Rest in peace little girl.:bunnyangel:


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry :rip:


----------



## Benniethewabbit (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you I bought 2 new rabbits now Bennie 1 of them rabbits are irreplaceable.


----------



## DebsBuns (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm sorry about Samantha.


----------



## Lightcap (Nov 29, 2010)

Our prayers are with you. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm so very sorry, it is never easy.

RIP Samantha...:rainbow::rose:


----------



## Benniethewabbit (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you all for support when I see a black rabbit I always remember her, she was a very playful bunny and sometimes naughty but that was her natural behavior.

P.S: Angel I am really srry about the passing away of Bun Bun and angel:rip:


----------

